# 10er Raidgilde "Rache der Verratenen"



## Mäuserich (16. November 2009)

Hallo liebe buffies!

Wir von der Gilde "Rache der Verratenen" möchten uns kurz vorstellen.
Da wir eine kleine Raidgilde sind werden wir, sobald Raidplätze zu vergeben sind, diese auch hier ausschreiben. _(näheres siehe weiter unten)_

_*unser Gildenleben*_

Wir sind ein kleiner aber bunt gemischter Haufen. Vom Casual bis hin zum notorischem Dauerzocker vereinen wir alle Spielergruppen, aber auch an sozialer Vielfalt hapert es nicht, denn wir haben unterschiedlichste Berfusgruppen als auch Alterstufen vertreten.

Wir wollen ganz klar keine anonyme Grossgilde sein, sondern eine Gemeinschaft. Zu sämtlichen Gildenmitgliedern bestand im Vorfeld schon Kontakt, sei es ingame-Bekanntschafen, RL-Bekannte, buffed-Kontakte oder ähnliches. Gildenlose anschreiben oder "wir nehmen alles, kommt zu uns" - Makros im SnG sind nicht unser Ding!

Grundsätzlich darf jeder bei uns so spielen wie er will, d.h. wir zwingen niemanden in bestimmte Spielweisen, Skillungen oder Onlinezeiten.
Von den Spielern die aktiv am Raidbetrieb teilnehmen wollen wird allerdings etwas mehr erwartet, dazu aber später mehr.

Unsere Kommunikation findet sowohl während des raidens, als auch im normalem Gildenalltag hauptsächlich über TS³ statt.

Anzumerken wäre noch das wir einen gewissen Frauenanteil haben und wir grossen Wert darauf legen das diese genau so ungestört spielen können wie unsere männlichen Kollegen, deshalb dulden wir keinerlei Anmachen oder sonstigen unterschiedlichen Umgang.

_*unser Raidbetrieb*_

Wir raiden grundsätzlich nur 10er Content, da unserer Erfahrung nach der Zusammenhalt innerhalb der Gruppe und somit auch der Spassfaktor erheblich höher ist.

Insgesamt stellen wir 2 Raidgruppen, unterteilt in einen A- und B-Raid.

Der A-Raid ist unsere Hauptabteilung, mit dem klarem Ziel straff Progress zu machen und relativ weit vorne im Content mitzuspielen.
Dafür stehen 2 Raidtage (vermutlich Mittwoch und Montag) mit jeweils ca. 5 Stunden Raidzeit zur Verfügung.
Seit Cataclysm besteht für den A-Raid Gildenpflicht um maximalen Nutzen aus den Gildenboni zu ziehen.

Von Mitgliedern des A-Raids verlangen wir neben den üblichen Raidstandards wie gepflegtem Equip und ordentlicher Vorbereitung auch absolute Zuverlässigkeit, die Bereitschaft immer bis ans Limit zu gehen und überdurchschnittliche Leistungen.
Trotz derartiger Ansprüche hat die Vergangenheit gezeigt das Spass und Leistung sich nicht gegenseitig ausschliessen.

Der B-Raid ist ein gildenübergreifender Raidverbund, für Twinks, Nachwuchsspieler oder einfach Leute die es etwas ruhiger angehen lassen wollen.
Trotz nur einem Raidtag (vermutlich Freitag) hat auch diese Gruppe sich in der Vergangenheit immer wacker geschlagen und auch mehr geleistet als manch andere Raidgilde.

Auch Mitglieder des B-Raids müssen die üblichen Standards erfüllen, also ihr Equip pflegen, sich angemessen Vorbereiten und bei zugesagten Terminen pünktlich erscheinen.
Der Hauptunterschied zur A-Truppe liegt darin das hier viel mehr Hilfestellung geboten wird, und evtl. auch mal etwas rumprobiert werden kann. Solange ein Spieler nicht durch vollständige Lernresistenz glänzt darf wird er von der Truppe aufgefangen so lange bis er es kann.

*freie Raidplätze*

Da aufgrund der kommenden Gildenpflicht und der 10/25er ID-Zusammenlegung leider einige unser alten Mit-Raider uns in Cataclysm nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen ist derzeit für potentiell jede Klasse ein Plätzchen frei.

Interessiert? Dann melde dich, entweder hier im Thread, per PN oder ingame bei mir (Tikali)


----------



## Mäuserich (19. November 2009)

...


----------



## Mäuserich (25. November 2009)

...


----------



## Mäuserich (2. Dezember 2009)

...


----------



## Mäuserich (17. März 2010)

...


----------



## Mäuserich (22. März 2010)

...


----------



## Mindadar (29. März 2010)

*push*


----------



## Mäuserich (4. Mai 2010)

...


----------



## Mäuserich (17. Mai 2010)

...


----------



## Mäuserich (25. Mai 2010)

...


----------



## Mäuserich (25. August 2010)

...


----------

